# Most deceiving demo



## daniel (Dec 31, 2006)

Last year I went to the Montreal'a festival son et image.

There I heard a Martin Logan demo. I was horrible.

It was so loud, it was almost like having my ears pierced. 
Why do they play there demo loud, much to loud?

I didn't stay in that room for long. 

After the show I went to a Martin Logan dealer to hear the summit, Vantage or Vista.
They had the Vantage and they play beautifully. Like I remembered hearing other Martin Logan in the past. I was sold. But I didn't bought them...I will when I have the money. I don't believe in credit. ( Vista with sub could be an option)


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

I have replied to your post in the other forum about the Vista and Vantage.

ML demo's can be some of the worse you will hear, and some of the best you can hear. This is due to ML's being very revealing of the upstream source, components and cables being used. Also, ML's are NOT the choice for those looking for high SPL level reproduction, as there are much better choices out there for this.

**** upstream, **** out the speakers. Typical bad demos involve HT receivers driving them, very low end CD players, and horrendous recordings. They are a speaker which requires the use of better parts to make the whole sound good.

Also, high quality does not always equate to high $$$ either.


----------



## daniel (Dec 31, 2006)

As they say: garbage in = garbage out.

p.s. They best demo that I heard was also with Martin Logan loudspeaker.
amp-preamp were many krell mono amp, source was an audiomeca turntable. The loudspeaker? 
The statement.
This demo was in two part: first music, second: home theater. The only thing I remember for the video part was a foroudja projector.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I suspect that the acoustics of the area/room have more to do than the related electronics -- unless of course the sound is turned up so loud that it begins to clip/distort.

Or it was just too loud for the OP's taste. I can see some demo rooms playing loud if they want to impress some folks with the output capabilities of the speaker or if they think they need to compete with other demo's.

JCD


----------

